# Here is Charlie, my foster



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I finally made it back from the transport. I have not read all of his paperwork yet. I just got done feeding everyone and trying to take this little boys picture. He is a Golden mix and I think the mix is a hound type dogs, like a Beagle. You can sure hear it when he barks. He is not much bigger than a beagle either. He is around 1 year old. He is very good but I am noticing some toy aggression. Now to see how the next couple of days go.:crossfing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks very beagle, not much Golden! But very cute!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, he's cute!!! Looks like some labby mixed in there


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's very cute. How old is he? 

I had a little bit of toy aggression with Vanilla (black lab female) when she first came here (she is a rescue). She is _very_ submissive in her personality so it sort of took me by surprise. I had to very firmly, and yet gently at the same time, tell her, "No" that behavior was not acceptable. Who knows what she went thru in her previous life but I can't stand it when they silently lift their lips, curl their noses up or show teeth. Good luck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He's cute, I had the same problem when I first got Rusty, Jack thought they where all his, but he learned to share with Rusty too. I just put the toy's up for a while until he got it.








​ 








*RIP SWEET SPICE*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob:

Charlie sure is a cute boy!!!

Bless you for saving him. I'm sure the toy aggression will get better as Charlie gets used to his new home!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

His face looks a lot like a beagle. I bet he is loads of fun when he barks.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

He's cute. How is he liking his foster siblings?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is cute and I agree with him having beagle in him.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a cutie!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks a lot like my best friend's dog, Daisy, who is a Beagle/Golden mix for sure.

He's cute!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I do think your right on with the part Beagle. he looks fun!!!

Hooch


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What do Lyndi and Liam think? I'll bet Lyndi's thinking, "oh no, not again! I just got used to Liam!"


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Good luck with him! He's a cutie and he'll probably have you wrapped around his paw in no time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz's Mom said:


> What do Lyndi and Liam think? I'll bet Lyndi's thinking, "oh no, not again! I just got used to Liam!"


Lyndi is not doing to bad. She is basically ignoring him, as she did when I first got Liam. I guess she thinks if she ignores them they will go away.... 
Liam, on the other hand, is enjoying a playmate to run with and wrestle with but he is not liking someone stealing all his toys. Since Lyndi never played with toys this sharing concept is new to Liam, and Charlie needs to learn to share better as well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> His face looks a lot like a beagle. I bet he is loads of fun when he barks.


OMG, the ride home yesterday was noisey. Anytime a motorcyclist with a helmet got behind me he barked (howled) the whole time at them. :doh: However he has been quiet as can be since then. If it was not for the motorcycle incidences I would have known what kind of bark he has.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Charlie*

Well here is Charlie's petfinder listing.....

Charlie - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


*Charlie*


Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Medium
*From: Golden Retriever Adoption Placement & Education (GRAPE) *




Charlie was rescued from a shelter in Ohio. He is approximately 12 - 18 months old and weighs about 40 pounds. Charlie is very affectionate, learns quickly and has already had basic obedience training from the Ohio Cell Dog Program. He is housebroken and crate trained. He gets along well with other dogs. Charlie does have some toy aggressions with other dogs but our foster home is working on this. Charlie is high energy, loves to run and play and will need daily activity. For these reasons he will need a physical fenced in yard. Charlie is being fostered in West Grove, PA

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Golden Retriever Adoption Placement & Education (GRAPE) *

Springfield, PA


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like a great ad. He looks good in his petfinder picture. A cutie.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well Charlie went to his new forever home today. 

It is funny how a dog can sit in a shelter for months and months ( 5 months in Charlie's case) but if he is moved to another area they sometimes get snatched up quickly. I only fostered Charlie for 2 weeks.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

May he live happily ever after!! About the toy aggression thing...Em's been trying to break me of that for years...Mine's more of an ice cream aggression...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

He has the Golden Smile. Good luck little chap, I hope that things go well for you in the future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob and Charlie..*

Rob:

Congrats to you on being a great Foster and Charlie congrats on your furever home!!!!


----------

